# found a 7 up stubby bottle



## RCO (May 16, 2016)

found this the other day in a park near a pile of junk and some old abandoned cabins , know its not that old maybe from 80's or early 90's not really sure . still though it was interesting and some posters here might find it interesting or know more about these stubby pop bottles which appear to have been the last glass bottles used by the major brands until they started using plastic .

I've found a lot of these stubby bottles in recent years from most major brands but often label is in worse condition than this one and ripped or badly damaged . except for a nice pepsi I found once and sold at a yard sale and a nice sprite I found once but for some reason decided not to keep it . 

this one is for  7 up obviously , says " under auth of pepsi cola Canada ltd Toronto ont " 
BC , ALTA , SASK , NB return for refund 
MAN , ONT , NS , NFLD recyclable - non refillable


----------



## Canadacan (May 16, 2016)

Very nice, yea they are tough to find fully intact, and I remember the foam wrapped came out around 1990, short lived as they were soon replaced with the PET bottle. I grab them whenever possible.
Here is the MD I picked up yesterday....the came in 170ml, 300m; and the 500ml....in the USA they had some even larger sizes.



here are some Cokes I have , notice the PET bottle at the end?...that was among the very first of them.



And a few miscellaneous ones....I have a 7up in the 300ml


----------



## RCO (May 16, 2016)

found a mountain dew last summer but so extremely damaged I didn't keep it . also have found some coca cola / diet coke before . there seems to be a lot of pepsi around here but mostly faded by now . have found a couple damaged a & w as well . found a dr pepper once too but barely any label left  and some crush bottles too . if you poke around there are still some of them around here but not in great condition . 
 I don't actually recall finding a 7 up stubby before , also a clear stubby bottle beside it but had no label left so not sure what it was for .


----------



## iggyworf (May 17, 2016)

Those are all cool. Here are some of mine.


----------

